# Smoked Lobster Little Lunch Paired With Portuguese Vinho Verde!



## leah elisheva (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy Tuesday of Terrificness Great Smokey Folk!

Today's lunch of a small albeit succulent smoked up lobster (just split down the middle and smoked for about 15 minutes) over a salad with Dijon-Tarragon-Garlic dressing, was amazing!

Granted, the tomalley was of course the best. However, the smokey essence was evident in all the meat too, and this paired just masterfully with a cold Portuguese Vinho Verde, as the slight CO2 in this varietal lent a somewhat "picnic" style and refreshing balance to the crustacean. Sensational match!

Cheers and happy Tuesday! Make today delicious!!!! - Leah













DSCF3127.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2013)

NICE!...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks JJ! And Happy Tuesday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm going to have to suggest immediate banishment for Leah. Her cheerful posts and complex culinary creations are creating an atmosphere of envy and resentment around here. I'm sorry it had to come to this, but we just can't have a member who raises the bar to such unattainable heights for the rest of us.

However, in a gesture of magnanimous consolation, I will extend an offer for Leah to move to DC and spend a few hours a day cooking in my kitchen and generally brightening my day.

In all seriousness, I am in awe not only of your creativity in the kitchen, but the fun and engaging way you present your creations. The wine pairings are a nice touch! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2013)

You city folks sure talk funny.... but that big crawfish on the salad shore looks gud!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2013)

Leah,

Your posts just keep getting better & better!!

Don't stop now!!

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2013)

This looks great. 

What you need to do is adopt a fat old Canadian. He is housebroken and has been trained by a good wife for 38 years so is almost human. He will do chores for smoked seafood.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy afternoon sweet smokers!!! And thanks for the kind words on today's lunch, Foamheart, Bear, SmokinHusker, Disco, and Mboatbum too! So very gracious. It was small, and simple, but just lovely!

And Mboatbum, you cracked me up! As did Disco! Hilarious stuff from you both, and so wonderful to see! I actually lived in DC years ago, albeit briefly, and was raised ALMOST in Canada, or 2 hours south of Montreal, in very northern Vermont. Small world.

Nonetheless, I'll try to be less negative and grouchy, and/or at least a "little bit" cheerier anyway, as we've got to hold the plane up, or at least try our best, right? Smiles.

Meanwhile, Cheers to good smokes, jokes, blokes, and all things! Make today delicious! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Another fantastic looking meal, Leah! But I'm with MD, you gotta slow down on the smoked seafood. You're creating a nationwide shortage on fish and shellfish!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you Dirtsailor! Yes, yes, I am gallantly plucking much of the ocean and should leave some in the water for others right? Soon it will be game meat season though, and that's a whole other passionate genre of mine, and so stay tuned!!! Meanwhile, cheers to all! And happy midweek! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 19, 2013)

Gees Leah

You're making us meat and potatos cooks look really bad.

Did you cook the lobster first? If not, how hot did you run the smoker??  Looks and sounds fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Gary! I split this little lobster down the middle first, and rested him (shell down) on the smoker, with high heat, having just touched the meat with a little grapeseed oil first. This was just a 1.69 pound tiny guy, but that system worked well.

The big lobster, (I think there's a link to it in my signature here), that was 9 pounds, and which I smoked to layer over an enormous black rice and seafood paella (that had artichoke hearts, asparagus, snails, octopus, cuttlefish, salmon, clams, lobster meat and everything in it that I could find) was smoked as is, in its shell, without slicing open first, and THAT meat was much much better than this little one's, and tasted far more smoky and fabulous. I smoked a whole head of elephant garlic with that 9-pounder, and the smoked cloves of that were really sensational!

Next time, with lobster, I'll definitely smoke it whole, and not cut open, as to get better flavor.

In any event, nothing wrong with some red meat and potatoes! My favorite is either kangaroo or ostrich, seared black & blue and cold in the middle, with grilled purple Peruvian potatoes or red garnet yam! (Or smoked).

Meanwhile, I'm smoking simple albeit healthful cuttlefish today. And I send a wonderful "Saturday" sentiment to all!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## dougmays (Oct 22, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thank you Gary! I split this little lobster down the middle first, and rested him (shell down) on the smoker, with high heat, having just touched the meat with a little grapeseed oil first. This was just a 1.69 pound tiny guy, but that system worked well.
> 
> The big lobster, (I think there's a link to it in my signature here), that was 9 pounds, and which I smoked to layer over an enormous black rice and seafood paella (that had artichoke hearts, asparagus, snails, octopus, cuttlefish, salmon, clams, lobster meat and everything in it that I could find) was smoked as is, in its shell, without slicing open first, and THAT meat was much much better than this little one's, and tasted far more smoky and fabulous. I smoked a whole head of elephant garlic with that 9-pounder, and the smoked cloves of that were really sensational!
> 
> ...


I've never smoked Lobster and have had bad luck grilling them as well...15 minutes is enough time for it to cook through? Maybe that was my problem i grilled mine for like 30 mins and it was super tough! Around the same size as yours also. This was also florida spiny lobsters....


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Dougmays! Yes, I find that "less is more" (with most things in life) or at least when it comes to makeup, jewelry, and too, lobsters! Perhaps I'm a little odd therefore. Smiles.

However, the grilled ones, when split and grilled shell down, are really superb, and the smoked (whole, in their shell) are my favorite.

Here's to lovely lobster and good things! Happy Tuesday! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dougmays (Oct 22, 2013)

See...i think my problem is splitting them...i didnt do that! Thanks!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 22, 2013)

Great! Enjoy! It's delicious stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------

